# Lost kayak paddle on Poudre



## ecircenis (Jun 24, 2005)

I lost a 2-piece carlisle kayak paddle (blue shaft with white blades) on the lower Mishawaka run around the Ansel Waterous campground on 6/23/05. Unfortunately, no ID on the paddle.

Call me if you find it: Edgar Circenis 970-203-0557

Also, my friend lost a black Indiana Jonesish type hat at the same place. I know it's a long shot, but if you find it, please call.


----------

